# FallenEarth



## Phash (2. September 2009)

Moin,
ich habe gestern FallenEarth OpenBeta angespielt und wollte euch einen kleinen Bericht zur Verfügung stellen


mein allererster Eindruck vom Game: cool

Ich konnte allerdings erst das Intro spielen, für mehr war keine Zeit - weitere Infos gibts dann morgen.
*
Der Anfang*
Die Grafik:  
Da wir ja alle Augentiere sind gibts hier erstmal Screens von der originalseite - ich mach heut abend selber noch ein paar.
Die Bilder von fallenearth.com sind ingamebilder.
Fazit: nicht die beste und neueste 3d Shooter Grafik, aber solide und trotzdem detailreich




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Charakter
am Anfang aller Dinge stand die Charaktererschaffung. Und QuaX schuf einen Charakter und als er sah, dass er gut war klickte er auf "play" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Man kann dem Char viele individuelle Gesichter verpassen, mit teils ulkigen Cyberpunkfrisuren in den unterschiedlichsten Farben - nur n dickes schwarz vermiss ich irgendwie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Als Gesichtstypen gibts alles vorstellbare - von asiatisch über europäisch, hin zu afrikanisch oder indianisch - sieht sehr gut aus. Man kann seine Körperbehaarung wählen - in 3 Stufen. Die Stufe "Werwolf" ist nicht dabei - schade für dich, Crodak *duck*
Den Körper kann man dann noch mit allerlei Schmucksachen bemalen (vorgefertigt) oder behängen
Leider kann man irgendwie nur die Größe ändern, nicht jedoch die Struktur ... da es sich um einen Shooter handelt, bei dem man sich oft ducken muss und es direktes Feuer gibt, hab ich mich für nen "Zwerg" entschieden *g*

Die Skillleisten sehen aus wie in Neocron und man kann pro lvl einige Punkte frei vergeben. Es gibt KEINE Charakterklassen - es gibt nur unterschiedliche Möglichkeiten sich zu spezialisieren.
Skills
Stats
Mutations
Tradeskills
Angeblich gibts genug Punkte um mehr als einen oder zwei Sachen pro Baum hochzulernen - wie man lernt weiss ich allerdings noch nicht... ob es nach "gutdünken" des Spielers geht oder nach tatsächlichem Gebrauch der Fertigkeit -> dazu morgen mehr

Die NPCs  
sind hilfreich, stehen meistens nur rum, helfen einem aber auch oder sind Bestandteil von Quests

Die Quests
Tutorial - vorischt, Spoiler! -> Farbe ändern


Spoiler



Am Anfang wacht man irgendwo in einem Damm auf... der gesprengt werden soll... nachdem man sich mit einer Axt bewaffnet hat erschlägt man damit einen richtig schlechten Wachmann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
der droppt eine Rifle - und erstmal genug Munition, damit gehts auf zum Mobs killen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Die Mobs sind meist feindliche Soldaten. Man lernt das ballern, klettern und skills benutzen.
Am Ende vom Tutorial stirbt man und ist 4 Jahre lang tot, bis einen "LIFE NET" wiedererweckt - absolut geil gemacht: 
Ego perspektive und dann so ne Stimme die mich ein wenig an den Zauberspiegel aus Shrek erinnert: "If you can read this means you are dead" dann kommt so ne Art Werbung von dem LifeNet Produkt (die haben deine DNA gespeichert und mit nem Brain <-> Mainframe Sync Gerät deine Gedanken zum Todeszeitpunkt festgehalten)
Man weckt dich auf und erzählt dir, dass da einiges im argen liegt... und dann gehts los... aber weiter war ich noch nicht



Das Gameplay
Das wichtigste zum Schluss: wie spielt es sich
die Chars wirken von aussen ein wenig hakelig und nicht soooo richtig toll animiert - allerdings nur, wenn sie sich seitwärts bewegen... das sieht merkwürdig aus
Ansonsten spielt man das Spiel wie einen Egoshooter aus der 1st Person Perspektive oder aus der 3rd Person Perspektive - ähnlich Splinter Cell oder Tomb Raider 
First Person erzeugt allerdings bei mir die meiste Atmosphäre

man kann sich hinknien oder hinlegen, hat ein Fadenkreuz oder auch nicht: einschaltbar für den Kampf, dann hat man aber keine Maus mehr sondern nur ne reine EgoShooter Steuerung. Schaltet man das Fadenkreuz aus erhählt man die Maus zurück, kann aber nicht so gut zielen 
Durch das verändern der Haltung verändert sich auch das Fadenkreuz - ähnlich NeoCron wirken sich Skills / Stats auf den Umgang mit der Waffe aus. Je besser man eine Waffe beherrscht, und je besser die Waffe selber ist, umso kleiner wird das Fadenkreuz, bzw umso schneller verkleinert es sich.

Zielen muss man selbst - es gibt zwar eine Anzeige, wieiviel HP der Gegner noch hat, eine Zielautomatik gibt es jedoch nicht.
Das läuft, lt. Hersteller so:
Man zielt mit dem Fadenkreuz in eine Richtung und drückt ab
dann geht eine Kugel auf die Reise - irgendwohin im Fadenkreuz
Sollte sich an der Stelle ein Gegner befinden, wird berechnet ob er getroffen wird: hierbei spielen seine Verteidigungswerte eine Rolle.
Hier kommen Werte wie "ausweichen" und "parrieren" zum Einsatz. Die Werte entscheiden über eine Schadenswertmodifikation.
Wird getroffen und kommt Schaden durch kommen noch die Mutationen, Spezialfähigkeiten, Rüstung und andere Gegenstände zum Einsatz 
Achja: es gibt Trefferzonen! Die Rüstung an der jeweiligen Stelle ist wichtig für die dmg Kalkulation

Fazit
Spielte sich bisher recht ordentlich, die OP ist auch bewohnt - allerdings nur englisch. Bisher allerdings keine Lags und die Mobs haben meine Treffer hervorragend angenommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

In 12 Tagen gehts los - ich werde die nächsten Tage noch ein wenig die Beta zocken und mich dann entscheiden ob ich es mir hole. Über den Endgamecontent kann ich natürlich nichts sagen - und auch nicht über das Gruppenspiel. Das wäre toll, wenn sich da noch wer auslassen könnte. Ansonsten werde ich das die nächsten Tage sicher erleben


----------



## Tagres (2. September 2009)

Danke für deine Eindrücke. Leider hast du mit dem weiterspielen der Beta ein Problem. Die Beta endete gestern Nacht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich habe die Open Beta auch gespielt und hatte auch sehr viel Spaß. Das einzige was mich gestört hat, war die Performance in Städten. Ich habe einen X2 4600+ @ 2,6 GHZ, 8800 GT und 3GB Ram und grade in Städten, wie Oiltown hatte ich unspielbare FPS auf mittlerer Grafik. Das hat mir so ein wenig den Spaß geraubt. Dementsprechend bin ich noch am überlegen, ob ich es kaufe.


----------



## Phash (2. September 2009)

ja.... das mit der open beta musste ich heute auch feststellen

Ich denke mal, das mit der Performance in den Städten wird noch besser werden - die wichtigen Sachen finden ja aber eher ausserhalb statt




ich hab auch nur nen dual core @ 3ghz, 4 (3) GB Ram, ne 8800gt - und windows 7, mal gucken was geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






wann fängt der headstart an?


----------



## Tagres (2. September 2009)

Wenn du vorbestellst, dann am 09.09. und ansonsten am 15ten meine ich. Wenn du bei denen im Shop vorbestellst, dann kostet dich das Spiel etwa 35€, da der Preis dort in Dollar angegeben ist.


----------



## Phash (2. September 2009)

super, danke

na, dann kann ich mich ja ne Woche vorbereiten und n bissl foren stöbern...

werd es vorbestellen und mich ins kalte Wasser wagen - kennst du n paar deutsche Clans?


----------



## Gnaba_Hustefix (2. September 2009)

Phash schrieb:


> Angeblich gibts genug Punkte um mehr als einen oder zwei Sachen pro Baum hochzulernen - wie man lernt weiss ich allerdings noch nicht... ob es nach "gutdünken" des Spielers geht oder nach tatsächlichem Gebrauch der Fertigkeit -> dazu morgen mehr



Die Punkte kann der Spieler nach gutdünken verteilen. Skills/Attribute steigern also nicht automatisch nach Gebrauch, sondern indem man ActionPoints verteilt. Ausnahme sind die Tradeskills wie Armorcraft, Nature..etc - die steigern, wenn man Gegenstände herstellt oder Rohstoffe sammelt. Was auch schön ist: man erhält Erfahrungspunkte, wenn man Rohstoffe sammelt oder Tiere ausnimmt.





Tagres schrieb:


> Ich habe die Open Beta auch gespielt und hatte auch sehr viel Spaß. Das einzige was mich gestört hat, war die Performance in Städten. Ich habe einen X2 4600+ @ 2,6 GHZ, 8800 GT und 3GB Ram und grade in Städten, wie Oiltown hatte ich unspielbare FPS auf mittlerer Grafik. Das hat mir so ein wenig den Spaß geraubt. Dementsprechend bin ich noch am überlegen, ob ich es kaufe.




Weiß jetzt nicht wie groß Oiltown ist, jedoch hatte ich bei den ersten Städten keine Probleme, obwohl mein Rechner schlechter ist als deiner - hatte da einfach die Sichtweite runtergeschraubt und schon lief alles füssig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Bin aber dennoch schwer am überleben, ob ich mir FallenEarth zulegen werde. Es spielt sich zwar angenehm anders als die meisten MMOs, hat ein schönes Setting und das Crafting wird anscheinend auch groß geschrieben (was mir auch sehr gut gefallen hat), aber anderseits wäre es mir lieber gewesen, wenn es mehr in Richtung UO gegangen wäre: ohne Levels, Skills steigern bei Nutzung..etc
Weiß auch nicht wie das PvP in FallenEarth ist, weiß nur dass es am "Anfang" kleine Gebiete gibt, bei dem PvP gestattet ist. Werden die Gebiete irgendwann größer und hat PvP später einen tieferen Sinn?


----------



## Tagres (2. September 2009)

Nein, leider nicht. Ich war eigentlich nur solo unterwegs. 

Ich bin grade auch am überlegen, ob ich es vorbestellen soll. 35€ ist ja eigentlich nicht die Welt für ein schönes Spiel. Wenn ich auch dabei bin, dann schreibe ich das hier. Vielleicht trifft man sich dann mal ingame.


----------



## Phash (2. September 2009)

würde mich freuen den einen oder anderen ingame zu treffen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich habs vorbestellt und werd dann direkt am 9. reinhüpfen

werd wohl nen rifle enforcer machen... k/A noch genau *lol*


----------



## Tagres (2. September 2009)

So, ich habe mich entschieden auch vorzubestellen. Das Spiel ist einfach das ideale Spiel neben HDRO. Einmal Fantasy und einmal Endzeit. Die ideale Mischung :-)
Ich werde meinen Char Namen hier posten und freue mich auf ein gemeinsames spielen.


----------



## Jiro (2. September 2009)

Phash schrieb:


> Angeblich gibts genug Punkte um mehr als einen oder zwei Sachen pro Baum hochzulernen - wie man lernt weiss ich allerdings noch nicht... ob es nach "gutdünken" des Spielers geht oder nach tatsächlichem Gebrauch der Fertigkeit -> dazu morgen mehr



Eine recht gute deutsche Übersetzung der Originalhomepage, unter anderem zum Attribut- und Skillsystem, gibt es hier: www.fallen-earth.info 

Ein einfacher Skill/Attributplaner als Excel Tabellenkalkulation ist hier zu finden: www.globaltechatlas.info, wenn man schonmal ein bisschen vorausplanen will. Das ist vielleicht auch ganz nützlich dann im Spiel, weil die Möglichkeit eines Respeccs bisher nicht vorgesehen ist.

Ich hab in den paar Wochen in der Beta auch keinen Lvl 45 Char (derzeitiges Maximum) zustande gebracht. Aber es soll möglich sein, einen Char auf jeweils zwei der möglichen Spezialisierungen Melee - Pistol - Rifle - Crafting (und dazu noch  2(?) Nebenskills wie Dodge, Armor Use, Social, Mutationen etc.) mit maximalen Skills auszubauen. Typische Kombinationen dürften dabei vermutlich Melee/Crafter, Pistol/Rifle und Rifle/Melee sein.

PvP

Nach dem ersten Sektor (ca. Lvl 1 bis  20) kann man sich im Sektor 2 für eine von sechs Fraktionen entscheiden und für diese eine "Conflict Town" erobern. Es handelt sich dabei um PvP Gebiete, wobei man die Kontrolle über die Stadt erlangt, indem man innerhalb des PvP Gebietes PvE Missionen macht. In der Beta waren diese Zonen im Sektor 2 (LvL ca. 20 - 30) ziemlich tot und wenn man mal einen anderen Spieler angetroffen hat, war der meist LvL 30+ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Im Sektor 3 mit den Lvl 45 Chars soll aber einiges mehr los gewesen sein.



Ich hab keine Ahnung, ob dieses PvP System funktioniert, aber es hört sich zumindest interessant an. Der wesentliche Teil des Spiels wird aber auf Sandbox und PvE fokussiert sein, soweit ich das abschätzen kann.


----------



## Phash (2. September 2009)

was meinst du mit "sandbox"?




also n bissi in der gegend rumballern gegen menschliche avatare fänd ich schon gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(klingt das jetzt nach potentiellem Amokläufer? ich hoffe nicht... aber wie schreibt man das politisch korrekt *g*)

und nice, tagres - können ja dann mal den deutschen Sektor aufmischen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jiro (2. September 2009)

Phash schrieb:


> was meinst du mit "sandbox"?



Mit Sandbox ist gemeint, dass einem das Spiel keine konkreten Vorgaben macht, wie das in anderen MMORPGs ist, bei denen man z.B. im Endcontent Dungeons in einer bestimmten Reihenfolge durchraidet und dass die Spieler selbst verantwortlich für Spielinhalte sind. Vom Grundprinzip her vielleicht noch am ehesten mit EvE Online vergleichbar. Diese Sandbox Prinzip gilt vor allem für den Endcontent, wobei ich das mangels eigener Erfahrung (habs bis Lvl 27 geschafft) auch nur vom Hörensagen/Lesenschreiben behaupten kann. 



Phash schrieb:


> also n bissi in der gegend rumballern gegen menschliche avatare fänd ich schon gut
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das kannst du in den PvP Zonen auch. Die Frage ist nur auf wen du dort triffst. Ich glaube so wirklich ausgereift ist die Idee mit den Conflict Towns und den Fraktionen noch nicht. Aber solang ich damit keine eigenen Erfahrungen gemacht hab (von Lvl 30+ in Conflict Towns, die für für Lvl 20-25 gedacht sind, gegankt zu werden verbuche ich mal nicht als Erfahrung), will ich nicht rummeckern.


----------



## Phash (2. September 2009)

bin echt auf den release gespannt...

und mich würden mal die pre order zahlen interessieren... aber da nur ein Server zu Release geplant ist... und nur irgendwann n euro server dazukommen soll .>




wirds wohl eher gemütlich


----------



## Tagres (2. September 2009)

Das Spiel wird bestimmt nie die großen Spielerzahlen bekommen, da es eher ein Nischengame ist.

Das ist aber auch gut so. Spiele mit einer kleinen Community haben meist einen netteren Umgang.


----------



## Phash (2. September 2009)

jopp, in neocron wars auch immer eher gemütlich




wir haben den mangelnden content damals aber durch gutes RP ausgebaut - zum Beispiel haben wir RP Abende veranstaltet, bei denen einer den Gamemaster gespielt hat, der dann als "Mr. Smith" Leuten Aufträgen zugeteilt hat

und ein paar von Spielern gespielte NPCs waren auch mit dabei, die sich dann beschatten liessen ..

wir wollten das mal größer machen, mit mehreren Auftraggebern, die dann ihre Teams auch gegeneinander antreten lassen - quasi wird das eine team vom anderen beschattet, ohne dass die das wissen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 oder es muss ein Gegenstand besorgt werden - nur beide Teams wollen den Gegenstand :> 

war echt nice... vielleicht kann man sowas in FE auch etablieren


----------



## Haggl (2. September 2009)

@phash Schön geschrieben.

Habe ebenfalls vorbestellt und starte am 9.9.. Mein Ingame name lautet "Pickafight". Vielleicht "trifft" man sich ja mal  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




EDIT: sehe gerade das du dich im gleichen Clan angemeldet hast in dem ich auch bin. Na dann, auf gute zusammenarbeit  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Phash (3. September 2009)

hehe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





gibt ja nich so viele, hab ich gesehen ... und n bissl organisiert zu sein schadet ja nix 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tagres (3. September 2009)

In welchem Clan/Gilde seid ihr denn? Habt ihr da einen Link für mich?


----------



## Haggl (3. September 2009)

Tagres schrieb:


> In welchem Clan/Gilde seid ihr denn? Habt ihr da einen Link für mich?




Wir sind bei "Kommando Militär & Forschung" oder kurz MilFor.

Zur Seite gehts mit dem Link ----> MilFor


----------



## Tagres (3. September 2009)

Danke. Hatte eure Seite schon mal durch das offizielle Forum gefunden. :-)

Ich werde mich dann auch bei euch bewerben, sobald ich einen Char Namen usw. habe.


----------



## Phash (3. September 2009)

kannst auch jetzt schon - da ja noch keiner nen char hat, gibts hier auch kaum Einschränkungen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Phash (7. September 2009)

FE Start wurde auf den 22. verschoben... der EA bleibt allerdings beim 9.9.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mittwoch gehts loohooos


----------



## Haggl (7. September 2009)

Phash schrieb:


> FE Start wurde auf den 22. verschoben... der EA bleibt allerdings beim 9.9.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Jupp, übermorgen ist es so weit. Mich juckt es schon richtig in den Fingern.


----------



## Phash (8. September 2009)

noch ein Tag *hibbel




wisst ihr schon, was ihr zocken wollt?

werd wohl nen Enforcer machen mit Rifle/Pistol/social (weiss aber noch nich sooo genau wegen social)


----------



## Gnaba_Hustefix (8. September 2009)

Phash schrieb:


> noch ein Tag *hibbel
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich werd wohl beim Early Access noch nicht dabei sein (außer ich kann mich nicht mehr halten und bestell's doch vor *g*), aber ich denk mal, wenn ich dann einsteige, werde ich mich der CHOTA anschließen und mich auf Melee konzentrieren. Eventuell noch einen Crafter-Char irgendwann anfangen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Phash (8. September 2009)

CHOTA? Melee?

In den Staub, Gewürm!

*g*


----------



## Gnaba_Hustefix (8. September 2009)

Phash schrieb:


> CHOTA? Melee?
> 
> In den Staub, Gewürm!
> 
> *g*






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Ich mag eben diesen Technik-Schnickschnack nicht. Außerdem haben die den meisten Style. Ich fands in der Beta jedenfalls lustig Spieler mit 'nem langen Brett (später Sense) zu erschlagen. (ach, hier bitte nichts falsches hinein interpretieren *g*) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Phash (8. September 2009)

noch einmal schlafen... noch ein-2 überstündchen und dann gehts ab nach Hause!

BALLERN UND SO 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hihi


----------



## Tagres (9. September 2009)

Jetzt dauert es nicht mehr lang.

Meine neuen Rechnerteile sind auch auf dem Weg und somit kann ich hoffentlich ohne Probleme heute starten. :-)


----------



## Phash (9. September 2009)

ich hab vorhin die sub eingerichtet und den client schon gepatched 

einloggen geht - server is halt down 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






mach heut extra noch 2 überstunden, bin dann rechtzeitig daheim und mach morgen nur nen halben Tag... und dann hab ich das WE RL ^^


----------



## Phash (9. September 2009)

http://www.timeanddate.com/counters/custom...;sec=&p0=25
gute 2h noch...

gleich gehts heim, essen (salat ^^), Freundin beruhigen, alle Lärmquellen beseitigen, vent anwerfen, das bier ist  schon kühl, die chips noch geschlossen

und dann wird geballert und gerummst was die flinte hergibt! GOGOGOGO FIRE IN THE HOLE!


----------



## Haggl (9. September 2009)

Ich sitz hier wie auf heißen Kohlen. Ich hoffe der Server wird dem ersten Ansturm standhalten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Phash schrieb:


> gleich gehts heim, essen (salat ^^), Freundin beruhigen, alle Lärmquellen beseitigen, vent anwerfen, das bier ist  schon kühl, die chips noch geschlossen




Jupp, hab auch alle Vorbeireitungen getroffen. Der Hund war drausen, Bier ist im Kühlschrank und die Freundin in der Küche  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Phash (10. September 2009)

Gleich vorneweg: 

*WE ARE ONLINE!*

gestern Abend ging es los: FallenEarth Early Access startet. Nach einigem Rätselraten, zu welcher Uhrzeit genau, hat sich 20:00 MESZ als Lösung herauskristallisiert.  

In meiner Gilde waren alle schon sehr hibbelig und schon seit dem späten Nachmittag im Vent. Es wurden - wie immer vor einem MMO Start - verschiedene Szenarien und Probleme besprochen. Ein Problem sollte sich halten: PayPal. Unsere Kollegen, die keine CreditCard haben und ihre Sub per PayPal einrichten wollten, wurden einfach vom System nicht erkannt. Die FE Crew war schon seit dem Nachmittag mit dem Problem beschäftigt, konnte aber leider keine wirkliche Abhilfe schaffen.


Kleiner Wermutstropfen. Aber sowas passiert eben...


Um kurz vor 8 versuchten dann auch schon alle anderen einzuloggen, aber ausser dem LoginScreen gabs nix zu sehen. 2 Minuten vor 8 tauchte dann plötzlich der Server auf - loading


und er lud und er lud... 20:00 sollte es losgehen und: natürlich wurde das Ziel verfehlt. Der Server stand erst 3 nach 8 zur Verfügung. Brach aber fast unter dem Ansturm der EAler zusammen und die Charaktergestaltung gestaltete sich mühsam. um 20:20 war dann plötzlich alles stabil (vielleicht sind noch mal alle aufs Klo oder haben sich ein Eis geholt...) und man konnte einloggen. Schnell das Tutorial gespielt (zu spät gemerkt, dass man das am ersten Terminal abbrechen kann...) und ab in die erste Stadt.


Unsere Gilde hat sich für "Midway" entschieden. Eine Stadt für Rifle / Crafter Charaktere (jede Stadt ist ein wenig anders, was die Quests, Belohnungen und Händler angeht).


Bewaffnet mit dem nötigsten - einer Armbrust mit 2 Dutzend Bolzen, 2 ZipGuns mit 80 Projektilen, einer Hose, 'nem T-Shirt und ein paar recht flotten Adidas Turnschuhen... Die ersten Quests (sie werden mit einem gelben FallenEarth Symbol auf der Karte und über den Questgebern an..gezeigt) geholt und in die erste Stadt rein zum abgeben (fertige Quests: grünes Symbol, unfertige Quest: rotes Symbol).


Mr. Keller, mein erster Auftraggeber scheint zu schwitzen... er will, dass ich ihm 2 schwarze T-Shirts mache. Ok... ich brauch Wolle... also Baumwolle suchen... oh erstmal Kakteen pflücken... damit der Gatherskill hochgeht... ich wollt ja eigentlich ballern... nach Rücksprache im Vent kam raus, das wär sinnvoll, weil als nächstes, nach den T-Shirts, lern ich, wie man Bolzen für die Armbrust macht, und das bräuchte ich, wenn ich mich nicht arm schiessen mag. Gut. Also auf gehts, alles einsammeln was rumliegt. Mein Weg führte mich immer weiter und weiter weg von Midway - die Stadt war ohnehin überlaufen - direkt ins tiefste Wasteland. 


Hier gibt es verfallene Bauten - wirklich schön runtergekommen, verrostet und gebröckelt. Tagsüber liegen die Ruinen so friedlich da und erscheinen einem unwirklich, wenn die Sonne untergeht und die Nacht beginnt, erzeugen die Reste der vorherigen Zivilisation eine richtig geile Atmosphäre. Das ist wirklich gelungen und bildet meiner Meinung nach eine sehr realistische Vorlage.


Nach einigem herumirren habe ich meinen Clanleiter getroffen und mit ihm ein wenig gequestet. Da mein Build (die Skillung die man haben möchte) auf Gruppenspiel ausgelegt ist, war ich sehr dankbar ihn vor mir zu haben. Ausserdem war er schon nen Lvl höher und kannte sich ein wenig aus. Wir gingen in die erste Höhle und kämpften im Auftrag ein paar, mir recht zwielichtig erscheinender Typen, gegen verschiedene Gegner. Die Quests hier halten sich im Allgemeinen an gängige MMOs, so soll man Dinge sammeln, Gegner töten oder belauschen oder irgendwas manipulieren. So auch hier. Die Kämpfe sind momentan ein wenig hektisch - da man am Anfang auf Melee angewiesen ist, stehen immer alle um den Gegner herum und kloppen mit Brettern, Baseballschlägern, kleinen Messern oder ähnlichem auf den Gegnern rum. Lustig anzusehen, aber ich krieg einfach keinen Schuss ins Ziel mit meiner Armbrust... wenigstens scheint es kein FriendlyFire zu geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Meine Gildenkollegen meinten, das mit den Fernkampfwaffen dauert noch ein paar lvl, vorher ist es leider noch unnütz. Ich glaub das mal, bin aber ein wenig enttäuscht und push den Skill trotzdem. Mir doch egal was andere sagen *lach*


Der Releasetermin wurde eine Woche nach hinten verschoben, und der EarlyAccess kostet keine Playtime - und ist eben eine Woche länger. Icarus hat sich diese Zeit auserbeten um das Spiel noch zu optimieren, die Performance zu verbessern und noch ein paar Bugs rauszukriegen.


der Client entspricht dem BetaClient und so spielt es sich momentan leider auch. Wir hatten alle den einen oder anderen Absturz, konnten im großen und ganzen allerdings recht gut spielen. Über Performanceprobleme, grade in Midway, konnte ich mich nicht beklagen. Permanent 20+ fps, ausserhalb um die 60 ist tauglich. 


Der Ping, obwohl der Server in USA steht, ist die Latenz hervorragend. Ab und an trifft man sich seitlich bewegende Ziele mit der Armbrust leider nicht, aber da gehört eben auch Übung dazu. Mit der M16 sieht das dann schon anders aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das dauert aber noch...


Ich werde heute Nachmittag noch ein paar Screens machen und hochladen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






bis dann


Phash


----------



## Tagres (10. September 2009)

Ich bin auch dabei. Mein Char Name ist Sarana.

Da gestern erst meine neuen Rechner Teile gekommen sind, konnte ich erst gegen kurz vor Mitternacht einsteigen. Mit meiner neuen Hardware sind die Performance Probleme zum Glück komplett verschwunden. Ich habe in einer Auflösung von 1650, max Details, Kantenglättung usw. außerhalb der Städte ca 90fps und innerhalb ca 40.
So macht das ganz gleich viel mehr Spaß.

Ich will mich auf Nahkampf und Rifle skillen. Keine Ahnung, ob das besonders effektiv ist, aber ich finde die Idee für einen Char eigentlich ganz cool. Ich bin zwar erst Ende Lvl 2, aber habe meinen Rifle Skill auf dem derzeitigen max und ich brauche mit der Armbrust max 2 Schuss pro Gegner.

Ich bin auf der Farm gestartet, wo man größtenteils Medizin Skills lernen kann. Ist zwar nicht das, was ich machen möchte, aber für die ersten Quests ist es ok. Für meine Lieblingsskillung kann ich ja noch weiterwandern.

Ich hatte bisher einen groben Bug, so dass ich erst die Gegner nicht verwunden konnte und mir auch keine Munition abgezogen wurde. Ich habe den Mob Typ gewechselt und auf einmal klappt es bei allen wunderbar.

Mir macht das Spiel auf jeden Fall sehr viel Spaß, aber ich hoffe, dass sie es bis zum Release noch ein wenig verbessern und fehlerfreier machen.

Man sieht sich in den Wastelands :-)


PS: Wie kann man dieses Collating Data des Clients beschleunigen?


----------



## Phash (10. September 2009)

Tagres, in meinem Blog findest du einen Link zu nem Charakterplaner

vielleicht schreib ich die Tage noch n bissl was dazu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mein Blog -> phashy.blog.de

du kannst getrost 200 bonus AP eintragen und dann gucken was du machen willst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und was sich worauf auswirkt


----------



## Haggl (10. September 2009)

Sehr schön geschrieben, Phash.

Ja, da war gestern echt die Hölle los in den Städten. Aber heute gehts, zum Glück.
Ich merke momentan nur, das wenn man einen reinen Crafter skillen will, es am Anfang verdammt nervig ist, wenn man erst die Tradeskills hochbringen will. Aber egal, das wird. Und eines Tages kann ich alles herstellen und werde Gott von FE  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ok, das war übertrieben. Freu mich nur schon drauf wenn die nächsten 2 bis 3 Level geschafft sind. Denn dann hab ich Int und Per auf max  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Phash (10. September 2009)

danke haggi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






hab noch n bissl was geschrieben, da grade maintenance is


----------



## Phash (12. September 2009)

Blog aktualisiert und n paar Bilder reingestellt ... blick aber noch nich so durchs bloggen durch



wollt heut oder morgen noch nen artikel übers craften schreiben


----------



## Marsdawn (16. September 2009)

Haggl schrieb:


> Wir sind bei "Kommando Militär & Forschung" oder kurz MilFor.


Wobei Milf für die Amis doch ne anrüchige Bedeutung hat ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Phash: dein Blog ist lesenswert. Ich werde immer wieder mal reinschauen.

Ich für meinen Teil hoffe fast, dass Fallen Earth ein Nischenprodukt bleibt ohne Farmbots und Wer schenkt mir 2 Gold Schnorrer. Das craften geht noch zäh weil ich noch nicht weiss, welches Gebiet ich nun wählen soll. Aber ein eigenes ATV zusammenbasteln ist schon sehr reizvoll. 
Was schade ist, dass man das Mount aus der Vorbestellung nur für einen Char bekommt. Die Reisewege sind doch immens.

Man sieht sich.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Phash (16. September 2009)

haha, was meinste, wie viele eindeutige Angebote wir ingame bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



milf... heheh

das mit dem Mount aus der Vorbestellung: ein Pferd ist sehr günstig und schon von Anfang an erfarmbar




und eh... danke für das Lob 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hab grad neue Bilder hochgeladen


----------



## TaroEld (16. September 2009)

Wie konnte ich das spiel verpassen? o_O Hört sich ja schon recht toll an, muss ich umbedingt mal antesten ;D


----------



## Phash (16. September 2009)

ich sag mal so...

die Berichterstattung ist... ausbaufähig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich arbeite daran: Usernews und Blog


----------



## Phash (17. September 2009)

ich hab nen neuen Blogeintrag geschrieben




heut gehts ums craften... hoffe, es ist verständlich  - > Hier wird ein Blog gecraftet ... oder so ähnlich




und zur Hype Diskussion: FE hype hier nur ich *lach*


----------



## Tagres (17. September 2009)

Phash schrieb:


> und zur Hype Diskussion: FE hype hier nur ich *lach*



Das stimmt! Der Rest ist am spielen :-)

Probiert das Spiel wirklich mal aus, wenn euch das Setting gefällt!


----------



## Phash (17. September 2009)

und ich muss arbeiten...




dafür hab ich grad gesehen, warum viele auf Aion abfahren...

da kann man ordentlich die Palme wedeln:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Phash (18. September 2009)

http://store.steampowered.com/app/5385/


TRAILER





unglaublich geil gemacht, find ich :>


----------



## Haggl (18. September 2009)

Den hab ich schon gekannt.

Aber man sieht was uns noch erwartet. Es wir noch viel zu tun geben.

Ach, ich freu mich schon drauf wenn wir mit dem Clan das erste mal ins PvP ziehen. Also wo es um was geht, eine Stadt oder Siedlung.


----------



## Phash (18. September 2009)

joa, freu mich auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






aber erstmal bissl lvln... ich mit meinem lvl 10... haha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haggl (19. September 2009)

Dann bist du weiter als ich. Bin erst auf 9. Liegt aber daran das ich jetzt erstmal meine Tradeskills nachgezogen habe. Die wurden etwas von mir vernachlässigt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Naja, jetzt sind sie wieder akzeptabel und ich bin dafür ingame pleite  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Phash (19. September 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 jaja die Tradeskills.. da geh ich erst mitm 2. Char drauf ein


----------



## Haggl (19. September 2009)

Ich machs gleich mit dem ersten Char. Denn so kann ich den, wenn er mal auf 45 ist, in ruhe Craften lassen und in der Zeit meinen Twink spielen. Der bzw. die wird ein Melee. Habs schon etwas getestet mit dem Twink und ich muss sagen, das Melee schon ab lvl 2 tierisch abgeht.

Es gibt noch sehr viel zu tun  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spike Spiegel 2010 (19. September 2009)

Kurze Frage. Wird es noch ne Chance geben es mal so anzuzocken? Ne Trail oder ne Open Beta! Ein Freund von mir ist jetzt ned so der MMO Fan würde es sich aber evtl. überlegen wenn es eins so im Fallout 3 Still/Setting geben würde. Da Fallen Earth etwas zu sein scheint wäre es ganz gut wenn man das mal antesten könnte.


----------



## Tagres (19. September 2009)

Die Open Beta, welche wirklich für alle offen war, ist schon vorbei. Eine Trial ist soweit ich weiß noch nicht angekündigt, aber das Spiel hatte ja auch noch keinen offiziellen Release. Wir spielen grade alle ja noch den Early Access.

Ansonsten kostet das Spiel im Shop vom Hersteller und bei Steam knapp 35&#8364;, was dieses Spiel wirklich mehr als wert ist.

Zum Level: Was soll ich denn sagen liebe Clan Kollegen. Ich dümpel noch auf meinen Lvl 6 rum :-)


----------



## Phash (19. September 2009)

Hehe, ich bin grad 12 geworden und hab die Reise von Embry nach Oilville in meinem Blog dokumentiert.




FallenEarth ist - wie gesagt, momentan noch nicht offiziell released. 

Eine Trial wird es sicher bald geben, aber das wird, wie bei (fast) jedem MMO, sicher noch ein wenig auf sich warten lassen.




Einzige Abhilfe: Blog lesen, Videos gucken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

in meiner Sig gibts auch den Trailer


----------



## TaroEld (19. September 2009)

Ach, nur 35 Euronen? Na da könnt mans sich ja überlegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Phash (20. September 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






ich finds auch fair mit den 35 eur. 

$14.99 per month
3 months - $41.99 (the equivalent of $13.99 per month)
6 months - $77.99 (the equivalent of $12.99 per month)
12 months - $143.99 (the equivalent of $11.99 per month)


da der dollar grad bei 1.45 oder so steht kostets auch nur so max 11 Eur im Monat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haggl (20. September 2009)

Tagres schrieb:


> Zum Level: Was soll ich denn sagen liebe Clan Kollegen. Ich dümpel noch auf meinen Lvl 6 rum :-)



Das beruhigt mich. Dachte schon, ich wär wiedermal der langsamste  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Phash (21. September 2009)

hehe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich hab ab Mittwoch wieder FH, und dann hab ich so langam Zeit mich um FE zu kümmern... muss noch ein paar AP quests nachholen, die ich vergessen oder nicht gefunden habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hab auf lvl 12 erst 22 zusatz AP - bis 20 sollens 100 sein...


----------



## Phash (21. September 2009)

http://steamcommunity.com/groups/FallenearthGermany/ 

wer Bock hat, kann ja der SteamCommunity beitreten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TaroEld (21. September 2009)

Jetzt mit Steam wirds sicher gekauft, morgen per Steam 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wann ist nochmal Release?


----------



## Phash (21. September 2009)

am 22.

aber mit der Steam version kannste noch pre order zocken, soweit ich das gesehen hab


----------



## Haggl (21. September 2009)

Jupp, lohnt sich etwas wegen dem Bonusitem. Wobei ich nicht weiß welches bei Steam dabei ist.


----------



## Phash (21. September 2009)

steht in meinem Blog *counter hochtreib*


----------



## X1Alpha (21. September 2009)

Phash ,mach die start städte durch. Gibt ja auch noch nen AP guide 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 der hilft ungemein , btw lvl 18 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Enforcer an die Macht


----------



## Phash (22. September 2009)

krass.. bin erst 14.. ich mach die Städte durch..




hab aber mal was über Klassen in meinem Blog geschrieben


----------



## Gernulf (22. September 2009)

Schade das dies Spiel nicht lokalisiert wurde, weil scheint eine Neocronfortsetzung zu sein!


----------



## Phash (22. September 2009)

Ist KEIN Nachfolger von Neocron - erstens andere Weltgeschichte, 2. anderes Setting: keine Klassen, keine Magie




Lokalisation... ist auf Englisch gut spielbar. Die Questtexte sind nicht so lang 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(man könnte man zwar mehr lesen, aber das ist meist nicht wichtig)


----------



## Mystika-Blutkessel (22. September 2009)

Sobald es eine Testversion gibt werd ich mir das ganze auch anschauen. Sieht ja schonmal sehr interessant aus.


----------



## Hurricain (22. September 2009)

Ich weiß nicht recht aber irgendwie werde ich mit "Fallen Earth" nicht so richtig warm......Es sieht mir alles ein bisschen zu trostlos und einfach viel zu sehr nach Wüste, Einöde usw. aus. Mir hat auch Fallout 3 nicht so sehr gefallen. Für viele bestimmt ein super Spiel aber mir sieht das alles zu grau in grau aus. Was ich auch wieder komisch finde denn für mich ist z.B. Gears of War 2 einfach der beste Shooter der je gemacht wurde und da ist ja auch alles sehr sehr brutal usw. Ich glaub wirklich das es mir ein bisschen zu eintönig aussieht.


----------



## X1Alpha (22. September 2009)

Naja in Sektor 2 ist dann schon etwas mehr grün 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber so eintönig isses garnet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und lokalisation brauch man bei dem spiel auch garnet ^^ auser man absolut kein englisch.


----------



## Phash (22. September 2009)

Hurricain schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht recht aber irgendwie werde ich mit "Fallen Earth" nicht so richtig warm......Es sieht mir alles ein bisschen zu trostlos und einfach viel zu sehr nach Wüste, Einöde usw. aus. Mir hat auch Fallout 3 nicht so sehr gefallen. Für viele bestimmt ein super Spiel aber mir sieht das alles zu grau in grau aus. Was ich auch wieder komisch finde denn für mich ist z.B. Gears of War 2 einfach der beste Shooter der je gemacht wurde und da ist ja auch alles sehr sehr brutal usw. Ich glaub wirklich das es mir ein bisschen zu eintönig aussieht.


Es ist MadMax. Wem MadMax gefallen hat, dem gefällt auch FallenEarth.


Die Grafik ist meiner Meinung nach recht gut und vor allem stimmig. Eine Postapokalyptische Welt stell ich mir nicht fluffig grün und bunt, sondern trostlos und verlassen vor.

Die Stimmung im Spiel ist ziemlich drückend und nicht so flauschig wie in den bunten Fantasy RPGs. Es gibt keine Federhelme, keine Äpfel, die aus der Schulterrüstung wachsen und auch keine magischen, in allen Farben funkelnden Waffen. Es gibt Gasmasken, Lederjacken und schwarze Sturmgewehre.

Wer immer wieder das gleiche sehen will - und immer wieder funkelnde Fantasywelten mag, gern. Will niemanden überzeugen. Die Stimmung, die Grafik, die Atmosphäre und die Charaktere passen einfach total gut zusammen - eben genauso, wie Orcs und Elfen in Sümpfe und Wälder voller Feenstaub gehören 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und ... nur Wüste isses ja auch nich in Fallen Earth - gibt auch grünere Gebiete, aber es ist eben einfach alles in Schutt und Asche. Die Zivilisation is am Arsch


----------



## X1Alpha (22. September 2009)

sie arbeiten mittlerweile auch an den gebäuden weiter 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und auch innen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



sollte mal jemand ne news schreiben das heute offizieller Launch war ^^


----------



## Arosk (22. September 2009)

Sieht nice aus :O


----------



## Phash (22. September 2009)

News is geschrieben aber nich released ^^

die usernews redaktion is ein wenig... schläfrig


----------



## Phash (23. September 2009)

der release lief echt gut, und der neue Patch hat das Game nochmal deutlich stabilisiert und lagfreier gemacht - denke mal, dass da noch debug routinen liefen und die nun größtenteils aus sind


----------



## TaroEld (23. September 2009)

Was ist das für ein übles Teil @ 0:50? Sowas wie ein Endboss?


----------



## X1Alpha (23. September 2009)

noch nie gesehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber denke mal nen boss oder Master


----------



## Tagres (23. September 2009)

X1Alpha schrieb:


> noch nie gesehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich will es zumindest noch nicht treffen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Warum gibt es eigentlich nichtmal eine News von buffed.de, dass das Spiel released ist? (Oder bin ich zu blind)


----------



## Haggl (23. September 2009)

Tagres schrieb:


> Warum gibt es eigentlich nichtmal eine News von buffed.de, dass das Spiel released ist? (Oder bin ich zu blind)




Nö, gab echt keine. Was mich wundert, denn selbst bei Darkfall wurde der Release mit einer News gewürdigt.


----------



## X1Alpha (23. September 2009)

^^ naja vll interessiert das spiel niemanden von buffed.

bin auch mal gespannt wie lange das leveln auf 45 dauert xD und vorallem wenn sies durchziehen auf 150 O_o


----------



## Haggl (24. September 2009)

Puh, will garnicht dran denken.
Bin immernoch auf lvl 10, weil ich gestern die ganze zeit mit Craften verbracht habe. Hab dafür jetzt mein erstes selbstgebautes Rifle und zudem noch feine 320 Schuss  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wenn die das wirklich bringen, das es dann bis lvl 150 geht, wäre das eigentlich garnicht schlecht. Stell dir mal vor wieviele neue gebiete das wären.


----------



## malaxius (24. September 2009)

Guten Morgen

Ich habe mir gestern Fallen Earth gekauft. Ich muss sagen habe lange gebraucht um mich entscheiden zu können.
War am anfang sehr unsicher, doch wa sich am anfang gesehen habe in den 2h gestern, hat mir gut gefallen. 
Jetzt habe ich direkt mal eine frage. 
Wie viele Berufe kann ich den maximal hochskillen? Oder kann ich wenn ich mir die Zeit nehme alles hochskillen? Also Armorcraft, Rifle, Kochen usw.

Besten dank für eure antworten.

mfg malax


----------



## Phash (24. September 2009)

Moin




in meinem Blog findest du alle Antworten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hoff ich... was du noch brauchst - schreibs mir.

Du kannst alle Berufe maxen. Deren Cap ist nur von den Attributen Dexterity und Intelligence abhängig.


----------



## malaxius (24. September 2009)

Hi Pash

Danke dir für die Antwort, und dein Blogg war auch mehr oder wneiger das was mich überhaupt dazubrachte FE anzutesten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gameplay mässig gefällt mir das wa sich im ersteindruck hatte sehr gut.

nur eine frage habe ich noch.

Gibts Ingame nen Deutschenchannel?
Ich verstehe english ohne probleme, aber mit schreiben habe ich sehr grosse mühe.

Danke schonmal

gruss
malax


----------



## Phash (24. September 2009)

puh, das hab ich mich auch gefragt - ich hab aber noch nicht rausgefunden, wie ich chatchannels joinen kann...


----------



## X1Alpha (24. September 2009)

Weils scheinbar nicht möglich ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber was nicht ist kann ja noch werden. Und Icarus hört meist doch darauf was die Com sich wünscht


----------



## Phash (25. September 2009)

schau mer mal, sagt der Kaiser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hoffe aber, dass nur sinnvolle änderungen kommen... mich würd am meisten ne Ammokostenreduktion reizen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## X1Alpha (25. September 2009)

hm mit der erforschbaren effizienterren ammo gehts schon , nur ist der verbrauch teilweise wirklich extrem ^^


----------



## Phash (25. September 2009)

wieviel gibtsn bei der munition pro rohstoff?


----------



## X1Alpha (25. September 2009)

also , standard medium ammo brauch : 1 medium gunpowder , 2 scrap copper , 2 scrap lead und 2 scrap steel 
bringt 80 schuss 

die Efficient Medium Rifle Ammo : 1 medium gunpowder , 6 scrap copper , 5 scrap lead und 3 scrap steel
bringt 160 schuss bei der gleichen zeit wie die normale munition. Benötigt aber einen Ballistic skill von 75

auf 120 gibts dann die Economic Ammo das ist nochmal ne steigerung.


----------



## Phash (25. September 2009)

hab jetzt 64 ballistic... narf


----------



## Phash (26. September 2009)

in ner Woche fängt das Studium wieder an... dann is endlich wieder Zeit zum zocken vorhanden...

muss Int nachziehen und meine Mainskills darf ich auch nicht vernachlässigen... ich mach grad die überfälligen AP quests nach ... da kann man auch super viel Rohstoffe sammeln... aber krank, wieviel man basteln kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bin jetzt richtig auf den Geschmack gekommen.


Was ich cool finde ist, dass man (zumindest am Anfang) seine Items wieder in die Gildenbank legen oder verkaufen kann. 


Bei uns in der Gilde ist immer was tolles neues in der Bank - fragen, rausnehmen, was altes rein(bis zu nem bestimmten wert) so können die kleinen immer was zum anziehen finden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haggl (28. September 2009)

Konnte ja jetzt ein paar Tage nicht spielen und war heute dann mal wieder für eine Stunde online.
Was mir aufgefallen ist: es lagt so dermaßen.
Habe eine (inzwischen) weiße Quest in der umgebung von Embry gemacht. Die Gegner waren also wirklich nicht schwer, vorallem nicht mit meinem neuen Gewehr. Dank der Lags war ich aber fast ständig dem Tod sehr nah.
Die Quest war dann irgendwann gottseidank vorbei und ich wollt sie in Embry abgeben. Gut, Questgeber angeklickt und... gewartet. Nach (ungelogen) knapp 2 Minuten warten hat sich dann endlich das Dialogfenster geöffnet.

Bei mir Lagt es momentan mehr als damals in der Beta. Es ist für mich momentan kaum spielbar, da jegliche Illusion in eine Welt einzutauchen verloren geht. Hoffe die bringen das wieder hin.


Ist das nur bei mir so oder auch bei anderen? Oder liegt es daran das ich momentan noch bei Embry rumgurke?


----------



## Phash (28. September 2009)

ich renn in Kingman und Needle-Eye rum und hab da gar keine Lags... ich wollt aber grad mal nen neuen Char machen und ne andere Starterstadt testen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## X1Alpha (28. September 2009)

hm das questlog problem habe ich auch , nur kann es bis zu 10 minuten dauern das ne quest angenommen wird. abgeben geht komischerweise sehr fix. kampflags oder lauflags habe ich dagegen absolut keine. Naja crafte eh grad nen atv und motorrad damit ich mir nen dune buggy bauen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Phash (28. September 2009)

hmm das prob hab ich nicht so, meistens is ne quest 2-3 sekunden nach dem anklicken im Questlog

bin grad mit nem neuen char in boneclaw und auch da ... kein problem


----------



## Karvon (28. September 2009)

Hi Leute! Zogg grad Champions Online...mehr oder weniger begeistert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hab aber von FallenEarth gehört und würd gern wissen wie es ist, angeblich gibts das nur über steam oder HP..stimmt das? was kostet das im monat? und ist es wie Fallout 3?

würd mich sehr über antworten freun!

Mfg


----------



## Tagres (28. September 2009)

Karvon schrieb:


> Hi Leute! Zogg grad Champions Online...mehr oder weniger begeistert
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Die Kosten findest du auf Seite 3 dieses Threads aufgelistet oder du schaust auf die Homepage von dem Spiel. Über die Bezugsquellen kannst du dich auch auf der HP informieren. Da sind diese dann auch direkt verlinkt.


----------



## Tagres (28. September 2009)

Haggl schrieb:


> Ist das nur bei mir so oder auch bei anderen? Oder liegt es daran das ich momentan noch bei Embry rumgurke?



Scheint mehr oder weniger an Embry zu liegen. Seit ich in dem Bereich queste habe ich auch mit diesen Problemen zu kämpfen.


----------



## Wolfen12 (28. September 2009)

Hallo zusammen, 
ich spiele auch seit heute Fallen Earth - als begeisterter Fallout 3 Spieler, war ich sehr neugierig auf das Spiel. Fühle mich allerdings von der riesigen Welt etwas erschlagen, und weiß nicht so recht was ich genau machen muss. Die Atmosphäre gefällt mir schonmal sehr gut + die sehr passende Musik. Werde wohl noch ein paar Tage rumprobieren müssen, bis ich das Spiel verstanden habe. 

Hoffe man sieht sich mal in Game

Gruß,
Wolfen


----------



## Phash (28. September 2009)

hehe




wer wissen will, wie das Game ist, dem kann ich nur mein Blog empfehlen - viele Bilder, viele Impressionen




Bezugsquelle: download via steam oder onlineshops in den USA

kosten im Monat: 14,99 $ -> ca. 10.50&#8364;


----------



## Wolfen12 (29. September 2009)

so bin nun level 5 - queste gerade in Midway

gibt es eigentlich deutsche gilden, würde mich freuen mal mit ein paar leuten los zuziehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tagres (29. September 2009)

Ja, unsere zum Beispiel: http://www.milfor.de.vu/


----------



## Wolfen12 (29. September 2009)

Tagres schrieb:


> Ja, unsere zum Beispiel: http://www.milfor.de.vu/



danke für den link - habe mich gerade durch das forum durchgeklickt

klingt alles sehr gut, bin mir nur nicht sicher ob ich dort so recht reinpasse. ich bin kein RPler und ich finde die ein oder andere regel etwas zu streng und zu militärisch.

vielleicht kann sich mal ingame direkt unterhalten und ein paar fragen klären (ich bin unter Namen Wolfen unterwegs)


----------



## Phash (29. September 2009)

also streng isses bei uns nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## X1Alpha (29. September 2009)

kannst dich auch mal bei denen melden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 http://www.a-better-tomorrow.tk/


----------



## Phash (29. September 2009)

ach die... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



milfor hat das lustiger gildentag! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## X1Alpha (30. September 2009)

ja milf , ein genuss für jeden ammi xD


----------



## Phash (30. September 2009)

hehe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






ein wenig Freude in einer so kaputten Welt ist nicht zu unterschätzen *lach*

http://milfor.de.vu - ich hatte allerdings noch keine Probleme oder wurde auch noch nicht angeschrieben deswegen.


----------



## Phash (4. Oktober 2009)

viele neue Bilder im Blog. Unter anderem aus der Spinnenhöhle bei Spider Hill


----------



## astalon (7. Oktober 2009)

wird ist irgendwann auch eine trial version geben? gibt es schon dazu infos?


----------



## erwo (8. Oktober 2009)

Hi,

man kann das nur über Steam kaufen richtig?

Schade das es nur englisch ist.

Gruss,
erwo


----------



## Phash (8. Oktober 2009)

@ Astalon, eine Trial wird es bestimmt geben. Aber wie bei so gut wie jedem anderen MMO auch, wird das eine Weile dauern. Die Community ist aber - zumindest, wenn man das Forum so durchliest (fallenearth.com) - gegen free trials. Man will sich die WoWler vom Hals halten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






@erwo, nein, du kannst das Spiel über die Homepage von fallenearth bestellen. Allerdings gibts nur die Downloadvariante, da FE ausserhalb der USA nicht (boxed) vertrieben wird. Um an eine Box heranzukommen hilft nur ein US Import


----------



## X1Alpha (8. Oktober 2009)

hier ma paar bilder von meinem neuen untersatz :> 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und so siehts von innen aus 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Phash (9. Oktober 2009)

hey, gratz dazu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






ich hab leider das Wochenende nur meinen Laptop dabei (und hab mir vorgenommen Wochenends immer nur meinen Laptop mitzunehmen, damit ich ein wenig was für die FH mach, wenn ich heimfahr anstatt zu zocken *g*)

kann deswegen nicht zocken und kein Fahrzeug basteln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



will auch nen buggy...




wenn du nen kleinen Artikel drüber schreiben magst, den ich in meinem Blog veröffentlichen darf, wärs cool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## X1Alpha (9. Oktober 2009)

xD sowas kann ich garnich

naja zum buggy , er sieht zwar toll aus aber die steuerung ist extrem gewöhnungsbedürftig und der verbrauch ist auch sehr hoch. 

Aber bin ja grad dabei die verbesserten motorräder zu erforschen dann gibts elektro bikes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Phash (11. Oktober 2009)

ich war mal so frei, und hab deine Bilder in meinem Blog verlinkt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tagres (11. Oktober 2009)

Phash schrieb:


> ich war mal so frei, und hab deine Bilder in meinem Blog verlinkt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Dann solltest du aber nochmal die Verlinkungen prüfen.


----------



## Phash (11. Oktober 2009)

oh ja, grad gesehen... komm aber grad auch nicht auf den hoster da ... hmm




nachher nochmal probieren, danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Phash (16. Oktober 2009)

http://www.fallenearth.com/node/207




*TRIALKEYS* gibts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 also früher als erwartet


----------



## TaroEld (16. Oktober 2009)

Wuhuu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Na das werden nette 15 Tage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Phash (18. Oktober 2009)

joa,

wenn ich halt mal n bissl Zeit fürs zocken finden würde... 

die Seite für die Trialkey-Aktion hab ich mal in meine Sig gepackt


----------



## Phash (23. Oktober 2009)

soo




TrialKeys gibts ab heute - 15 Tage Event


----------



## TaroEld (23. Oktober 2009)

Key hab ich- client auch, jetzt geht's ans patchen. 4,45 GB... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Torumin (23. Oktober 2009)

mal eine frage zu dem game. ich kriege es nicht zum laufen hab in den eglischen foren gelesen das dort probleme gibts mit der update funktion. da mein englisch nicht gerade das beste ist wollte ich mal hir fragen wie man das problem löst^^


----------



## Ogil (24. Oktober 2009)

Soweit ich weiss gab es am Anfang das Problem, dass der Patcher von Europa aus zum Teil einfach ewig lahm war - aber erst gab es da wohl einen alternativen Patcher und eigentlich sollte der mit dem aktuellen Patch sowieso enthalten sein. Ich hatte keine derartigen Probleme und kann daher leider auch nicht sagen was Du machen koenntest. Bekommst Du denn eine Fehlermeldung oder klappt es einfach nur nicht?


----------



## Lemiewings (24. Oktober 2009)

Es tut mir Leid aber ich kann wirklich nicht verstehen was ihr an dem Spiel toll findet.Also ich brauche wirklich keine Top aktuelle Grafik,aber das Spiel ist einfach mal hässlich.Das liegt aber nicht an niedrig aufgelösten Texturen oder ähnlichem,sondern vielmehr daran das die Grafik kein bisschen stimmig ist(Muss dazu sagen das ich auch schon viel Spaß mit Potthässlichen spielen hatte ;-) ).
Was aber der eigentliche Kritikpunkt meinerseits ist:Es spielt sich wie eine Frühe Beta.Ich hab schon in der Closed Beta ein paar Stunden gespielt,und sofort die Lust verloren weil es sich dort für mich wie eine Alpha an gefühlt hat.
Ich war dann auch recht überrascht als der Beta Test zu ende war nachdem ich mal eine Woche gar nicht mehr nach dem Spiel geschaut hab.Und noch überraschter war ich als es dann auch schon sobald erscheinen sollte.Ich bin er davon ausgegangen das sie dem Spiel nochmal ein paar Monate zeit geben wollten...
Naja dann hab ich mir gestern einen Trial Key besorgt um mir das scheinbar Fertige Produkt mal anzusehen.Vielleicht ist ja doch ein Wunder geschehen und sie konnte in doch der sehr kurzen zeit noch was reißen.Aber wie ich feststellen musste hat sich gar nichts verändert.
Die Performance ist immer noch unter alle Sau,es lagt,das kämpfen fühlt sich immer noch komisch und unfertig an...Alles in allem Spielt sich das Spiel meiner Meinung nach noch immer wie eine Frühe Beta.
Das Spiel hätte frühestens in einem halben Jahr er aber ein Ganzes Jahr später Raus kommen dürfen.Alles in allem erinnert es mich momentan  er an ein schlechtes F2P MMO als an ein ABO MMO.Es ist wirklich sehr schade das sie das Spiel in meinen Augen so in den Sand gesetzt haben,nachdem ich große Hoffnung hineingesetzt habe.
Es tut mir Leid aber ich musste einfach mal ein Konter zu den Ganzen "Fallen Earth ist ja so toll" Posts geben ;-).

PS.Ich lasse mich gerne überzeugen das es auf Höheren lvl besser wird.Aber ich finde gerade am Anfang fühlt sich doch alles sehr unfertig an.


----------



## Ogil (24. Oktober 2009)

Ich hab es auch in der Beta gespielt - und die Performance ist wirklich noch nicht so toll, wenn auch besser geworden. Was man aber auf jeden Fall machen sollte ist die ganzen "Aufhuebsch-Funktionen" im Spiel deaktivieren und das Ganze per GraKa-Einstellungen erzwingen. Sieht besser aus und bringt sogar bessere Performance. Hier gibt es da auch eine Anleitung zu. Danach schaut es freilich nicht "super" aus - aber doch ganz ok. Und Aussehen ist ja auch nicht alles.


----------



## Haggl (25. Oktober 2009)

Lemiewings schrieb:


> Es tut mir Leid aber ich kann wirklich nicht verstehen was ihr an dem Spiel toll findet.Also ich brauche wirklich keine Top aktuelle Grafik,aber das Spiel ist einfach mal hässlich.Das liegt aber nicht an niedrig aufgelösten Texturen oder ähnlichem,sondern vielmehr daran das die Grafik kein bisschen stimmig ist(Muss dazu sagen das ich auch schon viel Spaß mit Potthässlichen spielen hatte ;-) ).
> Was aber der eigentliche Kritikpunkt meinerseits ist:Es spielt sich wie eine Frühe Beta.Ich hab schon in der Closed Beta ein paar Stunden gespielt,und sofort die Lust verloren weil es sich dort für mich wie eine Alpha an gefühlt hat.
> Ich war dann auch recht überrascht als der Beta Test zu ende war nachdem ich mal eine Woche gar nicht mehr nach dem Spiel geschaut hab.Und noch überraschter war ich als es dann auch schon sobald erscheinen sollte.Ich bin er davon ausgegangen das sie dem Spiel nochmal ein paar Monate zeit geben wollten...
> Naja dann hab ich mir gestern einen Trial Key besorgt um mir das scheinbar Fertige Produkt mal anzusehen.Vielleicht ist ja doch ein Wunder geschehen und sie konnte in doch der sehr kurzen zeit noch was reißen.Aber wie ich feststellen musste hat sich gar nichts verändert.
> ...




1. Eine Beta dient nicht zum Spiele anspielen, sondern um den Entwicklern beim Fehler finden zu helfen.

2. Die Grafik ist nicht stimmig? Beschreib mal genau was du meinst. Erwartest du nach einem nuklearen Holocaust blühende Landschaften?

3. Du hast nach ein paar Stunden spielen die Lust verloren? Nach so kurzer Zeit kann man nichts beurteilen.

4. Die Beta war zuende als du eine Woche nicht online warst? Dann bist du wohl als einer der letzten in die CB gekommen. Darauf folgte aber eine OB die über eine längere Zeit ging. Bleib hier mal bitte bei den Tatsachen.

5. Warum hätte das Spiel erst ein halbes Jahr oder ein ganzen Jahr später erscheinen sollen? Wegen den Lags? Der Server steht in den USA, dass es dann zeitenweise Lagt ist dann wohl klar. Das du mit dem Kampfsystem nicht klarkommst ist wohl ebenfalls kein Fehler der Entwickler. Es liegt dir schlicht und ergreifend nicht.

*6. Es heißt "eher" und nicht "er" in den fällen wie du es benutzt*


----------



## Lemiewings (25. Oktober 2009)

Zu 1.Eine Beta und gerade eine Open Beta bietet sich nun mal an das Spiel anzutasten.Das das Fehler melden der Hauptzweck ist tut dem ja kein Abbruch.

Zu 2.Also zumindest im 1 Sektor in der Wüste ist einfach alles nur Matschig Sandfarbend.Und erinnert mich stark an das 1997 erschienenen Interstate &#8217;76.Ein gutes Beispiel was stimmige Grafik angeht wäre Fallout 3.

Zu 3.Also wenn ein Spiel es nicht schafft mich in den Ersten Stunden ein bisschen zu Motivieren weiterzumachen,was soll ich den von dem weiteren Spiel verlauf denken?Bei WoW damals als es raus kam hat es auch geklappt,oder bei Neocron oder bei EvE Online...

Zu 4.Ich weiß nicht wie lange die die Closed Beta ging aber ich bin ein paar Wochen vor der Open Beta reingekommen.Hab dann erst immer ein paar Stunden gespielt,was dann aber von Tag zu Tag weniger wurde weil es mich einfach kein Stück motiviert hat weiter zuspielen.Und als ich dann mal nach einer Woche on kommen wollte um zu gucken wie es sich mit den Neustem Patch spielt war der Test zu ende.

Zu 5.Das Spiel sollte in meinen Augen halt später erscheinen weil es sich für mich so unfertig anfühlt.Ich denke nicht das die lags nur an den für uns ungünstigem Serverstandort liegen.Das muss auch Programmiertechnische Gründe haben.Und über das Kampfsystem lässt sich vlt. streiten.Aber ich finde das sich das einfach genauso unfertig anfühlt wie das gesamte Spiel,wobei die lags ihren teil dazu beitragen.

Zu 6.Sage ich nichts weil du nur was negatives gegen mich sagen willst weil ich das Spiel nicht mag :-).


----------



## Haggl (26. Oktober 2009)

Ich wollte nichts negatives gegen dich sagen, weil du das Spiel schlecht findest. Ich spiele es selbst nicht mehr, da es einfach für mich momentan zu zeitaufwändig ist.
Das bei Nr. 6 war einfach nur eine Tatsache  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lemiewings (26. Oktober 2009)

Was aber nix mit dem Thema an sich zu tun hatte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .Aber egal will jetzt nicht weiter unnötig Spammen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sinisto (27. Oktober 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

habe heute das erste mal von fallen earth gehört und war sofort ziemlich neugierig. Direkt mal nen trial Key besogt und den Spielclient runtergeladen. Voller Vorfreude habe ich dann das Spiel gestartet und geglaubt mich trifft der Schlag, da der patch mit 4,14 GB noch ca 15 tage zum runterladen braucht. Da bis dahin der Trialkey ausgelufen ist, die Frage ob man den Patch auch so im Netz runterladen kann.

mfg
Sinisto


----------



## Exeone (23. Dezember 2009)

hab heute auch mit der Trial angefangen und eigentlich gefällt mir das Scenario aber die Grafik geht ja mal gar nicht ich erwarte ja keine megagrafik wie bei Aion aber ein bisschen Stimmig sollte es schon sein, desweiteren nervt der lag ungemein, einige npc reagieren erst wenn sie schon halb tot sind.

 naja es hätte so schön sein können schade das aus dem Fallout  mmo wohl nihcts mehr werden wird


----------



## Healor (29. Dezember 2009)

Also ich weiss nicht was ihr alle gegen die Grafik habt... ist Geschmackssache, keine Frage, aber wie das hier beschrieben wird von wegen "hässlich" "nicht stimmig" usw usw kann ich überhaupt nicht nachvollziehen.

Was erwartet ihr? Die Welt ist hinüber... wir schreiben das Jahr 2145 und ein Virus hat auf der Erde getobt. Da kann man kein bling bling Häschen hüpfen erwarten.

Das es nicht besonders Farbenfroh ist ist auch gut so, sonst würde es einfach nicht passen. Also mir gefällts sehr gut und man kriegt wenigstens keinen Augenkrebs wenn man mal länger spielt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wer einen deutsch Clan sucht kann sich gerne bei mir melden. Nur so als Info 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

